# Futterring aus PEHD Wasserrohr 25mm



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2017)

irgendwie hatte ich die __ Nase voll vom wegtreibenden Futter..auch wenn ich die Pumpleistung zu Fütterungszeiten drosselte, verteilte die Kreiselströmung das Futter schön im Teich. Was in der ersen Runde nicht vom Skimmer weggesaugt wurde, konzentrierte sich irgendwann in der Teichmitte...

Also die Idee irgendwas zu basteln..Gartenschlach zum Kreis..HuhleHoop-Reifen...
Da erblickte ich einen netten Rest PEHD Wasserrohr 25mm. Verschraubungen dafür habe ich ja immer parat auf Lager.

Ein T-Stück und ein 90° Winkel, 1 x Kabelbinder und so 2m PEHD Rohr 25mm.

Befestigt wird das Konstrukt mit dem kurzen angeschrägten PEHD Rohr im Ufergraben und mittels eines Kabelbinders an der "Stegstütze".
Sieht nicht so professionell aus, funktioniert aber.

Ich werde nach einer kleinen Testphase ggf. das Konstrukt komplett mit Ufermatte umwickeln und diese unten mit Sikaflex verkleben...
Der Futterring darf nicht zu stark schwimmen, sonst kommen igendwann Elstern, Raben oder Krähen auf den "Geschmack".

So konzentrieren sich die Fische jetzt da, wo ich sitze, oder liege..und haben auch schnell gelernt..


----------



## mitch (4. Juni 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der Futterring darf nicht zu stark schwimmen


einfach mit etwas wasser "beschweren"


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2017)

Naja- so schwimmt er schon perfekt.
Nur manchmal entwischt etwas Futter unten durch.
Deswegen- und der Optik wegen- werde ich da Ufermatte herumkleben und die UM unten mit Sikaflex an einer 3cm breiten Naht verkleben.
Die Naht steht dann 3cm wie ein Steg unten senkrecht ab.
Soweit der Plan.
Sollte es zu sehr aufschwimmen, schiebe ich in das PEHD- Rohr einen Edelstahl-Draht oder ähnliches.
Wasser kann sich ungleichmäßig verteilen und dann hat man Schieflage.


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Juni 2017)

Ich habe einfach 20er Riffelrohr in schwarz vom Elektriker genommen, also von mir.
Die Enden mit Isoband zusammen geklebt. So hält das schon drei Jahre lang. Der Ring fällt kaum auf.
Und ja, manches Futter geht auch daneben. Na und.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (31. Juli 2017)

Ich habs z.B. mit einer normalen Gartenschlauchkupplung und klarem PVC Schlauch gemacht.


----------

